# coffee morning in alain



## soneep22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi all you expat ladies in alain...i am from india and looking to make new friends. Do any of u meet together for coffee or lunch on a weekly basis? Please let me knw...thanks all looking forward....


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes we do - Gloria Jeans in Al Ain Mall on Tuesday mornings from 10am-11.30am. Hope to see you there!


----------



## soneep22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks mgb i will try to make it this coming tuesday


----------

